# The Invisible Man



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The June release date for the Invisible Man can't come fast enough for me, I always thought this was one model Aurora should have done back in the sixties. But thanks Frank for stepping up to the plate on this one. The Box Art looks great! Any test shots available yet? This kit is going to be a blast to customize and add lighting to...yep gonna need a six pack of these for sure!
Mcdee :woohoo:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

McDee - Just to let you know, the box art will be quite different from the sample on the website. That was done for the box mock up at the Chicago hobby expo. I'm working on the final painting now.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool, can't wait to see the final results ! How soon do you think that will be?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Ain't nothing like a Chris White box art!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

looking forward to this one also . i need to go ahead and preorder . 
hey CW , will it have the Aurora style lettering too ? 
hb


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Chris White,

I think the box art you have shown looks pretty good - I assume the Sculpt is alot different?

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

This is going to be a seriously cool kit! I'm sure I'll be getting several myself. Looking forward to seeing you box art Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys.
Actually the sculpt is very accurate to the composite drawing I posted :







. The detail work in the sculpt is incredible - gloves, wrap, wrinkles and folds, etc. And I LOVE the laboratory instriuments. I can imagine people buying additional kits just for those. Bookcase filled with volumes, all manner of bottles, flasks, beakers, lab rats,... I am very excited seeing this kit come through the stages! By the way, I hope you like the nameplate when you see it, I designed something a bit different to honor the inspiration of the kit.

The new painting has the figure larger, and the point of view is more in line with the classic Aurora low angle.

Beck - that's a good question to pose on the forum. My original mockup has the ragged font lettering, but I've been playing with different ideas. My question is: Do you have preference over the type being similar to the classic Aurora line, or would you rather see something unique and different inspired by the kit?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> The new painting has the figure larger, and the point of view is more in line with the classic Aurora low angle.
> 
> My question is: Do you have preference over the type being similar to the classic Aurora line, or would you rather see something unique and different inspired by the kit?


I would say that if you have made the picture more like Aurora...that would indicate that you want to continue with the same look. I would vote for the Aurora type of lettering to continue the series in the same fashion and style. What better way to honor and commemorate the spirit of these kits!

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

And Chris....will you be offering numbered prints like you did at PL?

If so, please contact me as I might be interested...especially for this kit!

MMM


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

My first reaction would be Aurora style but maybe you could give us a peek at what you have in mind, Chris? Since we're all so good at making corporate decisions and all.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Yes.A peek at both types of lettering is the only way to tell.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i am going to say Aurora style lettering but if it could tie in ( match) with the nameplate work that would be cool . 
hb


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

love that drawing btw . 
hb


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd have to say that I'd prefer the original "ragged" type of lettering. Makes them all look great when displayed together.....the empty boxes I mean cause I like to BUILD mine. 

Steve


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Be bold Chris, and do something new, like the kit itself!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I also would be very interested in a numbered print if this were to happen... keep me posted Chris. Your work on PL Phantom of the opera is incredible and the Invisible Man is bound to also be a Classic work of art. I too, always display the model box along with the model...
Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks again. I'm shifting gears in the studio right now, but I'll see if I can put up the ideas...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Great stuff,Chris.alexander


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're right about the assumption of buying extra kits just for the extra lab gear and all the cool stuff on the bookshelf... (you could probably stick DrJ on the base and he'd fit right in!) Hey there's a thought... with all these new models being produced do you think a customizing kit or two could be in the mix? I remember having a blast as a kid when Aurora put their C-kits out, revamping the Monsters. and man the scale on those babies was all over the place, still it was fun...This kit is going to be terrific...
Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I vote for Aurora style lettering too, just for the sake of nostalgia and continuity. But I'm a fickle old dude, and if you have something cool and innovative in mind I can be swayed. It's not like the lettering will influence whether or not I buy the kit. In fact I think it's really cool that you've thrown open the door to suggestions. 
As long as you don't call him "The Invisible Bellringer" or some such thing. 
I really can't wait to see what you have planned, and what the really talented folks on this board do with their kits.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

How about Aurora lettering on the box,and the other type on the front page of the instruction sheet.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

How about the Classic Aurora lettering on the regular kit...and the other (no doubt awesome) lettering on the...dare I say it...Glow Edition!! ...Just a thought, Any sneak peaks at the different styles yet, Chris?
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I prefer the Aurora lettering style for the Invisible Man.

For a Gigantic Frankenstein Glow square box version, the box could be a tight close up of Glenn Strange's painting but the problem is the lettering would cover up the face.
(The photos of the kids would be omitted from the seventies Glow version as Aurora would crop the art on Glow kits.)

Instead what if Chris White created a painting based on an actual GF model kit with the arms outstreched for the Glow box version? In a way looking like the regular Frankenstein Glow box.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Thanks again. I'm shifting gears in the studio right now, but I'll see if I can put up the ideas...


Hey Chris anything new? Can't wait to see what you have in store for this much anticipated classic model... :thumbsup: 
Mcdee


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Chris I say whatever you choose to do is going to be amazing!!!

I hope to own a print of the box as well since I have all your other prints.
I do vote for the Aurora lettering for the front of the box just for continuity but
your logo treatment would look great on the instruction sheet and nameplate for all to see.

Travis


----------

